# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Lien DDE avec application autre que Word et Excel

## tiitou

Bonjour,  ::): 

Voil j'ai un petit souci dans le dveloppement d'un application PowerBuilder, 
je souhaiterai communiquer depuis mon appli PB en utilisant des liens DDE vers un autre application ( lecteur vido de fabrication de pice mcanique ).

Ce lecteur peut communiquer avec ces liens, une application simple en visual studio m'a t fourni pour l'exemple (avec les sources) , le problme et qu'elle est en visual et pas en PowerBuilder d'o l'intrt de faire mon appli PowerBuilder.
Si c'est pas trs claire je reexpliquer...

Donc aprs plusieurs recherche j'ai trouv des fonctions comme "CloseChannel","ExecRemote ","OpenChannel" mais je n'arrive pas a les faire fonctionner.
Les exemples avec OpenChannel() sont que pour exel ou winword... aucune explication pour mettre une application personnel et la valeur retourn est toujours -1 :/.

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer le fonctionnement de ces fonctions?

Merci :d

----------

